

Lethal parasite evolved from pond scum - jcr
http://news.ubc.ca/2014/05/08/lethal-parasite-evolved-from-pond-scum/

======
jcr
The mentioned paper is below (Open Access Peer-Reviewed):

[http://www.plosgenetics.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fj...](http://www.plosgenetics.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjournal.pgen.1004355)

